# change jail IP



## phospher (Aug 3, 2009)

anyone know how to change an IP for a jail? I have moved the server to a new subnet and i'm not sure how to change the ip since it was specified using ezjail-admin when i intially created the jail.

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2009)

Just change the IP address of the jail in /etc/rc.conf. That should do it.


----------



## anomie (Aug 3, 2009)

Also: you will need to update any daemon configurations within the jail that expect to bind to the (new) IP.


----------



## phospher (Aug 4, 2009)

i have aliases set on the interfaces in /etc/rc.conf and i changed them accordingly but when i 
	
	



```
ezjail-admin console HOSTNAME
```
 and then look in /etc/rc.conf an ip never gets assigned. those aliases are just getting pointed the host server.


----------



## danger@ (Aug 4, 2009)

have a look at the ezjail configurations at /usr/local/etc/ezjail.


----------



## phospher (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks danger. modified the jail ip in the directory you mentioned and all is well now.


----------

